# Sally Buffalo Park, Cadiz Ohio



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Anyone ever fish there? Pass the sign on Rt 9 many times, never investigated.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

I have before many times but never really caught anything to talk about. My son fished there the other day he caught zero and his girl caught bluegills.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

It's gotten so much better since they went to total catch and release, there's like 5 small lakes and they all can be decent for largemouth and panfish.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Catfish? Carp?


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Not sure about that, I think I remember catching a bullhead one time, years ago.


----------

